# Japy 300m Terrestre - A New One



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I traded my Japy 300m aquatique automatic recently for a couple of fine Accutrons (Accutri??). I regretted my decision to trade as soon as I'd sent it to its new owner. Even though the Accutrons are great watches (I've kept one of them & the other has gone to another forum member) I decided that I really needed another Japy. So in desperation I hit eBay and found this - I've looked on eBay before for Japy and found a few clocks but never a watch - so it must have been my lucky day. It arrived yesterday (from India) and it's terrific. The dial is a rich buttercup yellow - it's my first yellow dialled watch & there's a good chance that it won't be my last - Mr Crowley has a very nice yellow dialled Yao Seiko that I'm quite keen on.

I'm a happy bunny


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

All Japy come both in mechanical and quartz flavour, the price difference in the RRP is only 100$. Yours look like the recent yellow LE, I didn't know it was called "terrestre", unusual for a watch rated WR300.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Apparently the opposite of terrestre is aquatique which was the name of the Japy I used to own. I agree it's strange that a "terrestrial" watch should have a water resistancy of 300m - I'm not complaining though. Wonder if Japy can supply different modules to fit this case - it'd be cool to have an auto with a different dial


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Good score Paul, love the way the dial curves up at the edges rather than having

a seperate internal minute bezel.

I admire Japy for their originality

Derek


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Paul, I am glad you found what you have been looking for. I am confused ... is that a quartz movement? Would be interested to know how much the separate auto modules cost ... when you get round to finding out. As it happens I would love one of these:










john


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John, my new Japy is quartz (7 1/2 year battery life apparently). Glad you've come round to appreciating yours now - they are superb watches and something a little bit different - the bracelets are second to none








.

I've sent you a pm by the way


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi John, my new Japy is quartz (7 1/2 year battery life apparently). Glad you've come round to appreciating yours now - they are superb watches and something a little bit different - the bracelets are second to none
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 1/2 years! If only they all lasted that long.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Some last even longer than that


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Some last even longer than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to find out the battery life of one i'm getting next week..................


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Battery life is no big deal,nice to have a long life,but its no problem getting a fresh one installed


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Have to find out the battery life of one i'm getting next week..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think you did qtz Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

He is learning PG
















He had a Suunto,if I remember correctly


----------



## Tobar Ard (Jan 11, 2015)

Hallo from Ireland and thanks to Admin for okaying me to register.

The Japy Terrestre Automatic dates from 2005 and it was a limited run of just one hundred yellow face Japys Automatic.I do not have info on the Quartz but I bought an Automatic in mid 2006 from Chrono24, they had over a dozen Japys on their site but just one Yellow face Auto and one yellow face Quartz on sale.

The watch came with a yellow leather strap and a small plastic tag saying "7/00" so I guess that means number 7 of 100.

The watch cost Eu 850.

They are like hen's teeth now and very hard to get so I advise not to sell unless your home is about to be taken by the bank or something real serious like that.

The time between posts ( May 2005 and Jan 2015 ) shows that Japy have all but faded in the minds of watch collectors.

Mine runs at +5 seconds over 24 hours no matter what position on the bedside dresser I leave it. A great watch but not suitable for diving due to yellow face and the hands do not contrast so good.

My name Tobar Ard is my house name and it's in Irish Tobar means a well and Ard means high, so "HIgh Well " because my rural dwelling has a well to the rear of the house.

Regards to all!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome Tobar Ard 

Unfortunately I traded/sold both my Japy watches some time ago  As you say they seem to be pretty rare now & despite hunting for a bargain on Ebay (I got the yellow one off Ebay) I've not seen one for sale for ages.

The grey dial Aquatique was my first Japy which I ordered new from the manufacturer (now closed down I think), it was a lovely watch & I've no idea why I sold it other than the fact that I had watch lust badly at the time & wanted to try as many different watches as I could on a pretty limited budget. The quality was excellent & the whole watch was full of unusual features - raised indices, curved edge to the dial, removable module, seriously chunky bracelet (without doubt, the best bracelet I've ever seen/worn on a watch) & weird screw down crown (which look a bit of getting used to). The movement in the grey dial was the ETA2824 & the timekeeping was excellent - I'm pretty sure the movement was adjusted to COSC specs but don't quote me on that. I kept the watch a while but eventually traded it for the 2 x Accutrons which I got from my watch collecting friend Paul (I think). Paul was disabled (he's no longer with us sadly) & couldn't get on with the crown of the Japy at all so sold it quite soon after the trade. I soon tired of the Accutrons (couldn't stand the hum/whine they made!) & soon sold them on also.

There was however a Japy shaped hole in my life which I eventually managed to fill with the quartz yellow dial Terrestre. I remember finding the watch on Ebay (in India) & being slightly wary of buying it but the price was too good to miss. The watch was definitely genuine & I kept it for about 3 years (a long time by my standards) before eventually selling it. The quality was every bit as good as the Aquatique but it was slightly more conventional dial wise - though the colour attracted a good deal of attention - I liked the yellow dial a lot but have never had another yellow dialled watch, which I've kept for any length of time, since (no idea why as I do like them).

I do keep looking for that Ebay bargain but whenever I search for Japy all I seem to get are clocks 

Hope you continue to enjoy yours - if I had one now it'd be a keeper I think :thumbup:


----------



## Tobar Ard (Jan 11, 2015)

Dear Pauluspaolo, thamks for the welcome!

I enthuse about a 40 Euro quartz and a 6000 Euro Omega if I like the design.

I've been collecting for 25 years and like all collectors I have parted with watches that I have regretted greatly. C'est la vie!

I'm looking for a diver with a countdown bezel but with day/date and I can find nothing.

The Tracer and Luminox countdowns are good, so I'll probably make do with date alone.

Regards,

Tobar Ard


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reply - if you're after a day/date diver with a countdown bezel why not try looking for a countdown bezel insert for the Seiko SKX007 (solid watch with day/date & reliable movement)? Dagaz (www.10watches.com) do one for $22 & fitting the insert shouldn't be a big job at all.

Just an idea & good luck with your search :thumbup:


----------

